# Ask a Question about the Bucks!



## DHarris34Phan

*If there are any questions you have concerning the Bucks, ask me here and I will try to answer to the best of my ability.*


----------



## Tersk

*Re: Any Question about the Bucks...*

What's the word on TJ Ford?


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Re: Any Question about the Bucks...*



> What's the word on TJ Ford?


*Good question Theo!, various reports, like the one that you yourself posted a few weeks ago LINK , states that TJ Ford will not play this season, and he is still questionable for the start of next season. I personally think that we have not seen the last of TJ, and he will be back sometime during the 2005-2006 season, where him and Mo Williams will form one of the best young PG duos in the league..

Thanks for asking, next question?*


----------



## alex

*Re: Any Question about the Bucks...*

Who do you think the Bucks will draft this year?

I hope they get a power forward or center, but I'd like for them to stay away from Chris Taft (aka Tim Thomas playing inside) and Namja Aleksaderov (sp?aka Serbian Tim Thomas). 

In my opinion, if they get really lucky and nab the first pick they should take Andrew Bogut. I expect good things from him as soon as next season. He could be a perennial 20 ppg 10 rpg type player. If not, I'd like them to take a chance on Johan Petro, Fran Vasquez, and maybe Marty Andriuskisomething.

They could concievably draft a young small forward, such as Rudy Gay or Marvin Williams to eventually replace Dez, or complement Dez. If they get Rudy we could have him play some off guard eventually and Marvin could play some powerforward. I wouldn't mind Tiago Splitter, either.

I suppose I would be most excited taking Bogut, followed by Petro. 

What are your thoughts?


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Re: Any Question about the Bucks...*



alex said:


> Who do you think the Bucks will draft this year?


*I think that the Bucks are going to go big in this year's draft. With the core of TJ Ford/Mo Williams, Michael Redd, and Desmond Mason as our backcourt for the forseeable future, our weaknesses right now is our front court. I like both Dan Gadzuric and Zaza Pachulia, but I think they are both suited to come off of the bench, which they could have good impacts.

For this years draft, the Bucks will probably have the 7-10 pick, which will limit our options. As much as I would like to see Andrew Bogut in a Bucks jersey next season, it is not going to happen. Players that we don't know their draft status, such as Marvin Williams and Chris Taft, could be interesting options. I love Marvin Williams' game, and at only 19, if drafted we would have one the most talented groups of young players in the league. I agree with you on Taft, he lacks a fire inside of him and lacks a consistent offensive game, I think Chevy Troutman is a better overall player than Taft. Another Big East tandum, Charlie Villinueva and Josh Boone, both from UCONN, could declare and would make it hard for us to pass on.

A PG could be another option if TJ Ford's prognosis doesn't look all that good. Deron Williams out of Illinois would be a good pick at our position, and PG Daniel Gibson, another PG out of Texas, could be a slight reach but not a horrible pick if we are looking for a PG. Local sensation Travis Diener, who because of a wrist injury, has seen his stock fall, and maybe we could nab him in the 2nd round for PG depth...

Players that I like in this draft that don't fit the Bucks needs would include, Wayne Simien, Ronny Turiaf, Hakim Warrick, Ryan Gomes, and Jawad Williams, all undersized PF's for the NBA.

If we can't find a franchise player in this year's draft, we'll have to look forward to free agency to solidify our front court. :clap: 

Next Question? :king: 
*


----------



## alex

*Re: Any Question about the Bucks...*

I would never, ever draft Deron Williams. I just don't see him being a great pro. I would also be weary of Charlie Villanueva, he, like Chris Taft, lacks a good work ethic. Charlie reminds me the most of Tim Thomas-- he's long, versatile, athletic, extremely skilled, but also unfortunately lazy and indifferent. 

The top pick is a possibility. Remember, it's a lottery, so the Bucks'll have about a five or so percent chance at the top pick, and a greater chance to get either the second or third pick.

DPhan, As much as I'd like to get a "franchise" player, you and I both know that those are extremely hard to come by. 

If we do pick in the 7-10 range, then I'd go after Johan Petro, Fran Vasquez, or Rudy Gay or Marvin Williams if they declare. If it looks like Michael Redd will leave, then a guy like Rudy Fernandez could be appealing. Although I'd rather have Rudy G then Rudy F.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Re: Any Question about the Bucks...*



> I would never, ever draft Deron Williams. I just don't see him being a great pro.


*Deron is going to be interesting...He has always had a good supporting cast around him, so if he gets drafted on a team without a true superstar, he will have to do more than he is asked right now at Illinois. I think that he is going to be an above-average PG in the league, I love how he doesn't rush things and lets the offense flow.




The top pick is a possibility. Remember, it's a lottery, so the Bucks'll have about a five or so percent chance at the top pick, and a greater chance to get either the second or third pick.

Click to expand...

I know that this is a draft lottery, but being a realist, I think that the Bucks can get at best number 6 spot...but if we can get lucky and get a higher pick, :clap: .... 




If we do pick in the 7-10 range, then I'd go after Johan Petro, Fran Vasquez, or Rudy Gay or Marvin Williams if they declare. If it looks like Michael Redd will leave, then a guy like Rudy Fernandez could be appealing. Although I'd rather have Rudy G then Rudy F.

Click to expand...

With all of the "locks" already picked, we might have to look international, or to the freshman class of Rudy Gay or Marvin Williams, who I wouldn't be opposed too. Also, nbadraft.net has us picking HSsr Gerald Green, who is supposed to be the next T-Mac.....*
Gerald Green Profile


*Next Question? :cheers:  *


----------



## X-JAY

*Gadzuric's defense*

I'm having an argument with another Nets fan about Gadzuric's defensive ability. Is he a terrible defender, Solid defender, Great defender or an average defender?


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Re: Gadzuric's defense*

*Good Question,

I would call Gadzuric an above average defender....it is the best aspect of his game. He has long arms which allows him to block and contest a lot of shots. He averages 1.5 blocks per game, and is #6 in the NBA in blocked shots per 48 minutes. If you and your friend are debating wheter to get Gadz for a role off of the bench, whoever wants him for the bench is right. Gadz would be a great player off of the bench, giving a great 12-18 minute spark a night....

Gadzuric Bio

Next Question? :usa: 
*


----------



## X-JAY

*Re: Gadzuric's defense*



DHarris34Phan said:


> *Good Question,
> 
> I would call Gadzuric an above average defender....it is the best aspect of his game. He has long arms which allows him to block and contest a lot of shots. He averages 1.5 blocks per game, and is #6 in the NBA in blocked shots per 48 minutes. If you and your friend are debating wheter to get Gadz for a role off of the bench, whoever wants him for the bench is right. Gadz would be a great player off of the bench, giving a great 12-18 minute spark a night....
> 
> Gadzuric Bio
> 
> Next Question? :usa:
> *


Tnx for the answer, but Im not talking only about his shot-blocking ability, which is indeed excellent, I'm also talking about his 1-on-1 defense, weak-side help sand such aspects.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Re: Gadzuric's defense*



X-JAY said:


> Tnx for the answer, but Im not talking only about his shot-blocking ability, which is indeed excellent, I'm also talking about his 1-on-1 defense, weak-side help sand such aspects.


*OK...his 1 on 1 defense is decent, but he can be overamatched by bigger players....Gadzuric is kind of soft. He won't muscle anyone, but he can be muscled. Gadz is a solid weak side defender, using his quickness and long frame to be able to get into position quickly, and cut off penetration. Again, I think that Gadzuric isn't a starter in the league, but he is a perfect backup to give a team 15 minutes a night off of the bench. 
*


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Ask a Question about the Bucks!!*

Who would you say is the most underrated player on the Bucks right now?


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Re: Ask a Question about the Bucks!!*



Turkish Delight said:


> Who would you say is the most underrated player on the Bucks right now?


*Good question Turkish...
The whole Bucks team is underrated! But if I had to choose one player, I would have to say Zaza Pachulia. Pachulia, who was picked in the 2nd round by the Magic in 2003, is a power forward with a pretty big upside. He has already shown some flashes, and with playing time will only continue to improve. I don't see Zaza ever being a star in this league, but at the tender age of 21, he will be a solid contributer in this league for years to come. Both the Orlando Magic, and the Charlotte Bobcats have come to regret letting him go, as he is proving now that he could turn into something. My hope is for the Bucks to uprgrade the PF position, and have Zaza come off the bench for years....He would be a great contributer off of the bench, as he already is now.*

Zaza Pachulia Profile


----------



## Turkish Delight

*Re: Ask a Question about the Bucks!!*

I had a feeling that he'd be the one you pick.
Good answer.


----------



## Mavs Dude

*Re: Ask a Question about the Bucks!!*

I would also say that Dan Gadzuric is really up there in underrated players. He is playing awesome lately, putting up double doubles all the time now. If he can continue, he could be a top rated C.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Re: Ask a Question about the Bucks!!*



Mavs Dude said:


> I would also say that Dan Gadzuric is really up there in underrated players. He is playing awesome lately, putting up double doubles all the time now. If he can continue, he could be a top rated C.


*I agree that Dan is better than people think, but I think most people around the league are starting to take notice to Dan's above average play this season. This will be come evident when it comes to re-signing him. I am sure numerous teams are intested in his services. Zaza, on the other hand, is pretty much flying under the radar, while averaging 6 pts and 5 rbs in only 18 minutes a game, and he is only 21 years old.....

Next Question :banana: *


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Ask a Question about the Bucks!!*

Other then resigning Redd (assuming you want to do that, which I'm figuring you do), what other moves would you like to see the team make this offseason? Fizer, Kukoc, Gadzuric, and Pachulia are all free agents, who do you want the Bucks to resign?


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Re: Ask a Question about the Bucks!!*



ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Other then resigning Redd (assuming you want to do that, which I'm figuring you do), what other moves would you like to see the team make this offseason? Fizer, Kukoc, Gadzuric, and Pachulia are all free agents, who do you want the Bucks to resign?


*Yes, resiging Redd is the move of the offseason, but with our other free agents, the most important are the big guys, Gadzuric and Pachulia. Kukoc's game isn't nearly what it was even 5 years ago, and Fizer just would be too much for a 3rd string PF.......Gadz and Pachulia both are solid players. Whether it be starting, or coming off the bench, these guys are valuable pieces of the team. 

Next Question? :clap: *


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: Ask a Question about the Bucks!!*

If by some chance Redd does leave, what free agent is next on your list to bring in?


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Re: Ask a Question about the Bucks!!*



ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> If by some chance Redd does leave, what free agent is next on your list to bring in?


*Good Question.....
If Redd decides to leave, which I would give it about a 25% chance, a name that has been rumored to want to continue his career here is Ray Allen. Allen loved it here, and it it weren't for George Karl, he wouldn't have been traded in the first place. If we can't get Allen, I would want to draft G/F Gerald Green. Although he is unproven, it would be a chance to draft the next Kobe or TMac....Green could really change this franchise....

Next Question? :banana: 
*


----------



## SpursFan16

*Re: Ask a Question about the Bucks!!*

You un-happy that you can't get Boget?


----------



## Mavs Dude

*Re: Ask a Question about the Bucks!!*

Hopefully Gadzilla will help us not worry about Bogut.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Re: Ask a Question about the Bucks!!*



SpursFan16 said:


> You un-happy that you can't get Boget?


*I am sure 29 other teams are unhappy that they can't get Bogut, but as Mavs Dude said, Gadzuric could prove to be a legit center in this league, or we can go out and sign a legit center....as much as I like Bogut, I don't think that he would be that dominant in our system.....

Next Question? :boohoo: *


----------



## cmd34

*Re: Ask a Question about the Bucks!!*

Question

How did you guys lose Joel Pryzbila (sp?) ?

Trade... Let his contract expire..?


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Re: Ask a Question about the Bucks!!*



cmd34 said:


> Question
> 
> How did you guys lose Joel Pryzbila (sp?) ?
> 
> Trade... Let his contract expire..?


*Przybilla, who was a huge bust his in his first 3 seasons with the Bucks, was traded, along with Tim Thomas, in a 3 way deal with the New York Knicks and the Atlanta Hawks. The Hawks recieved Przybilla and Michael Doleac, the Knicks recieved Tim Thomas and Nazr Mohamammad and the Bucks recieved Keith Van Horn. In retrospect, it is looking like we should have kept Przy, as he and Gadzuric would be a steller 1-2 punch at the 5.

Next Question! :cheers: *


----------



## cmd34

*Re: Ask a Question about the Bucks!!*

Not really a Bucks question.. but how did Pryz end up with Portland? 

Part of the Theo Ratliff trade?


----------



## Malnutritious

*Re: Ask a Question about the Bucks!!*

Michael Red is supposed to be a highly prized free agent next year. Will he stay with the bucks? And what kind of salary will he receive?


----------



## Mavs Dude

*Re: Ask a Question about the Bucks!!*



cmd34 said:


> Not really a Bucks question.. but how did Pryz end up with Portland?
> 
> Part of the Theo Ratliff trade?


I am pretty sure he signed with them. I think Atlanta let him go but I am not positive.


----------



## Mavs Dude

*Re: Ask a Question about the Bucks!!*



Malnutritious said:


> Michael Red is supposed to be a highly prized free agent next year. Will he stay with the bucks? And what kind of salary will he receive?


Yeah he has said from the get go that he wants to stay a Buck and now we have cleared KVH's contract out so we can keep him and get a high name FA. He will probably get about the max which for him I think is 10-11 million and he will probably be signed for as many years as possible.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Re: Ask a Question about the Bucks!!*

*Next Question??? :biggrin: *


----------



## nutmeged3

*Salary cap*

How much salary cap room do u have now and if theres room would u b able to sign redd and get another impact player?


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Re: Salary cap*



nutmeged3 said:


> How much salary cap room do u have now and if theres room would u b able to sign redd and get another impact player?


*Milwaukee Bucks' Salaries*
*Before signing Redd, we will have about 25 million dollars in capspace....Assuming we sign Redd to a 9 million dollar deal, we will have 16 million left (Great Math, ehh) After the draft, we will have to spend roughly 3 million dollars on our draft picks, which would leave us 13 million dollars to go out and fill our needs.

So, this offseason, we can re-sign Redd, get a top 5 pick + 2 2nd Rounders, and sign 2 impact players at 5-6 million dollars each a piece.

If we trade Joe Smith and Calvin Booth this offseason, that creates an additional 12.5 million dollars in space. Both are roughly 6.25 next year, so I am hoping Booth is gone at least. If we can get another PF to platoon with Zaza, I won't be that mad if Joe also got traded.

If Larry Harris has a successful offseason, this team will be in the playoffs next year!

Great Question, may I have another :banana: *


----------



## Tersk

*Re: Salary cap*

How do you feel the Bucks will go, this offseason and next year. I realized you touched surface on it in that question, but this question focuses on that


----------



## Mavs Dude

*Re: Salary cap*



DHarris34Phan said:


> *Milwaukee Bucks' Salaries*
> *Before signing Redd, we will have about 25 million dollars in capspace....Assuming we sign Redd to a 9 million dollar deal, we will have 16 million left (Great Math, ehh) After the draft, we will have to spend roughly 3 million dollars on our draft picks, which would leave us 13 million dollars to go out and fill our needs.
> 
> So, this offseason, we can re-sign Redd, get a top 5 pick + 2 2nd Rounders, and sign 2 impact players at 5-6 million dollars each a piece.
> 
> If we trade Joe Smith and Calvin Booth this offseason, that creates an additional 12.5 million dollars in space. Both are roughly 6.25 next year, so I am hoping Booth is gone at least. If we can get another PF to platoon with Zaza, I won't be that mad if Joe also got traded.
> 
> If Larry Harris has a successful offseason, this team will be in the playoffs next year!
> 
> Great Question, may I have another :banana: *


Not only that but since we have Redd's, Gadzuric's, and Pachulia's bird rights, we can go and sign others before them and use up the cap and then come and sign those 3 for as much as we need.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Re: Salary cap*



Theo! said:


> How do you feel the Bucks will go, this offseason and next year. I realized you touched surface on it in that question, but this question focuses on that


*Good Question. Ever since Larry Harris took over as General Manager last season, he has worked dilligently to clear capspace. Trading Mike James and Keith Van Horn brought about 16 million dollars off the cap, and with super-busts Anthony Mason and Jason Caffey off the books, Harris finally has some cap flexibility to work with.

The offseason begins with the draft. The Bucks don't have a clear cut need at this point, as we can go big, or we could go guard if TJ Ford isn't on pace to come back. I personally think the Bucks will go big, as we have been getting dominated all season up front.

The free agent period will also be interesting. Harris needs to resign Michael Redd, Dan Gadzuric, and Zaza Pachulia. After the draft, the Bucks will have about 20 million dollars to sign our free agents, and try to lure Free Agents from around the league. Redd is priority #1, and it could take a max contract to get him. After we sign Redd (Hopefully), Gadzuric, and Pachuila, we will have around 8 million dollars to work with, which could land us a FA now, or we can wait until next offseason to tackle the market, with more capspace.

Next Question?*


----------



## DomJamesToTheBasket

I'd like to lure Joe Johnson with that extra cap room. Do you think the Bucks would look into that? He might be an incredible value.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

DomJamesToTheBasket said:


> I'd like to lure Joe Johnson with that extra cap room. Do you think the Bucks would look into that? He might be an incredible value.


*Unless Desmond Mason is traded, or Redd leaves, I don't think we are looking to upgrade the 2/3 positions. Although I like Desmond better as a 6th man, we have more pressing needs presently in the frontcourt, and most of our offseason activity will be focused in the frontcourt.

If Redd doesnt resign, or we make a trade involving D-Mase, then Joe Johnson would be an awesome replacement.

Next Question?*


----------



## hirschmanz

assuming that tj ford doesnt return (the worst case scenario, always good to plan for), when and what should the bucks do about the point guard position? Or do you think mo williams is a long term answer?


----------



## jizzzon29

i think the bucks need a new point guard now and fast. i think we shud try and get a new one in the draft. mo williams obviously dusnt know how to play defense and there r too many shootin point guards in the NBA to not play D, i was suprised mo even did that good last season. he just dusnt have the desire to play D and i dont like him too much for that cuz he feet sure move fast on offense. i think tj is gona be troubled wit this injury his whole career. plus at the beginning of next season i think hell be a little off considerin he hasnt played in a while. but we'll just have to see.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

hirschmanz said:


> assuming that tj ford doesnt return (the worst case scenario, always good to plan for), when and what should the bucks do about the point guard position? Or do you think mo williams is a long term answer?


I think we will be knowing more about TJ in the coming weeks, and probably before the June 28th Draft and July 1st FA signing period. If it is revealed that he most likely won't be back this year, then I think that we will reinforce the position through FA, not through the draft. We have to many other needs than PG depth IMO. Guys like Antonio Daniels, Brevin Knight, Earl Watson, Marko Jaric, and Speedy Claxton will all be available.

Mo Williams is still only 22 years old, and he still has alot of potential. He showed a lot of promise last year, and showed that he could play. After a full year under his belt, I expect him to be better next year. 

He probably isn't the longterm solution at the point, but for right now, it lets him play through the growing pains on a team that won't be a title contender for about 3 seasons(IMO). It allows him to develop into, at worst, a very good backup PG.

Good Question, may I have another?


----------



## Tersk

Whats the worst (realistic) case scenario for the offseason


----------



## DHarris34Phan

Theo! said:


> Whats the worst (realistic) case scenario for the offseason


Well, for starters, having Redd leave without compensation. If he is going to leave, it would be nice if we could pull of a sign & trade. Also, if we lose Dan Gadzuric, we are losing a huge spark off the bench (with Bogut starting). If these 2 aren't Bucks next year, we will have caproom, but these are 2 of my favorite Bucks, and they are very good assets to the team.


----------



## hirschmanz

if each wanted the same amount of money, would you rather have michael redd or ray allen on the bucks and why?


----------



## X-JAY

Can Pachulia play center effectively?
and what about my questions in the forum (11 views each, but no single reply!)

Thanks.


----------



## NicoletBaller

Can you give me more insight on the international second rounder we drafted?


----------



## gelf123

what do you think the bucks will do regarding their probable loss of zaza pachulia?


----------



## BucksRedd

what are we going to do with mo now, he wont start, but he did good last year


----------



## DHarris34Phan

BucksRedd said:


> what are we going to do with mo now, he wont start, but he did good last year


He did do good...but that was on a 30 win team. Right now, he is best suited as a backup, and he will be one of the best backups in the league IMO. At only age 23, he will have high trade value, and with Charlie Bell emerging as a quality backup PG/SG, Mo could be on the block.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

gelf123 said:


> what do you think the bucks will do regarding their probable loss of zaza pachulia?


Well...now we got Magloire, so I don't think their is much of a problem now. :biggrin: I liked Zaur though.


----------



## 36 Karat

AJ Prus said:


> Well...now we got Magloire, so I don't think their is much of a problem now. :biggrin: I liked Zaur though.


I'll miss how between timeouts, etc..they'd show Zaza on the big screen saying "Milwaukee, are you fired up?" in the most slurred, foreign voice you can imagine. Funny stuff.


----------



## DANNY

andrew bogut, who is currently playing as a PF alongside Magloire however he is more of a center. If the bucks had to acquire a quality PF who would it be?


----------



## PFortyy

magliore plays for blazerS?


----------



## narek

ronna_meade21 said:


> magliore plays for blazerS?


He was traded before the season started. Yes, he's a Blazer now.


----------



## Knick Killer

do you buck fans like the new jerseys?


----------

